# [SOLVED] KDE 4.5 and NFS

## Joseph_sys

How to use NFS with KDE 4.5?

With KDE 3.5 I had a icon on a desktop linked to fstab entry and I was able to mount/unmount 

with KDE 4.5 it keeps telling me only root can do it? 

Network folder does not show any entires.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sun Apr 24, 2011 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Goverp

If you open the icon with with Kwrite (that's on its pop-up menu), you'll see a a text file defining the fstab entry.  For some reason, the kde wizard that created it includes the mount point, and only root is allowed to issue a mount that specifies what and where.  Comment out the mount point.  Here's an example to allow me to overwrite my Windows partition:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Dev=/dev/sda1

Icon=drive-harddisk

# MountPoint=/mnt/ntfs

ReadOnly=false

Type=FSDevice

UnmountIcon=hdd_unmount
```

If you can suss out how to get a sensible unmounted icon, I'd be interested to hear!  The specified one doesn't exist, and leaves a nasty query sign.  My system has a similarly-named icon in a Gnome directory, but it's even uglier.

----------

## Joseph_sys

Good suggestion but I think I've found better solution. On XFCE menu: Application Menu -> System: KwikDisk (icon)

it shows you all your drives mounted or mountable via fstab; one of them will be the NFS entry.  KwikDisk will allow you to mount and unmount the NFS.

It reduces the clutter on the desktop so it woks for me and should for others.

----------

